

Anyone using segment.io here for their analytics? - pawangupta11

I am currently using Mixpanel at Curofy.com but a lot of time I feel constrained. Is it a better idea to have all the data points in a single location with segment.io and use multiple 3rd party analytics?
======
mattbillenstein
I like the idea of it - we looked at them, but ultimately used a system we had
built out with BigQuery as a backend -- and Tableau for visualization on top
of that...

